# colnago.com has the new 2013 models up



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Yes, colnago.com has been updated with the new 2013 models and paint.

Check it out - what do you think?


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

The erm 'brown' is a brave move on the C59 disc, and good to see an art decor offering in the C59, and LOVE the Master 30th colours, fantastic!


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Art decor is BACK*

Hey folks check out the new catalog........2013 MAster 30th: ART DECOR is back, might be possible to get c59 disk with art decor special order now!!!!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

a new AD Master







? oh well I think I will have to hide all my credit cards from myself


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Colnago CC*

even better here, watch the pacemaker...............and the credit cards

COLNAGO NEWS AND REVIEWS


----------

